# Any metal detectorists?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there anyone in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area that owns a metal detector & would be willing to help someone find a few items that are buried/lost in the ashes of a burned house please?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Isn't it illegal in Portugal? Could you use a big magnet instead?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ni idea but have managed to find one now & will happily plead ignorance if necessary....... The people concerned have lost everything & I really do mean everything so it'd be nice to try to locate at least one or two small pieces of family jewellery for them.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

How's this for a piece of incredibly good luck......... My friend lost a tin box full of family jewellery in the fire & despite searching through the ashes of his house couldn't find it anywhere........... About a week ago I asked all my forum & FB friends if anyone nearby had a metal detector to see if we could find it that way & a local friend volunteered to come with his detector to try to help & we arranged to meet this morning.


Las night, my friend & his wife finally found their box of jewellery but in doing so, his wife managed to lose her wedding ring.


My metal detecting friend & I rocked up at the burned house & he managed to find the ring with the very first pass of the detector over the very first square foot of ground....... it literally took less than 5 minutes!


I really ought to start doing the lottery! lol


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> How's this for a piece of incredibly good luck......... My friend lost a tin box full of family jewellery in the fire & despite searching through the ashes of his house couldn't find it anywhere........... About a week ago I asked all my forum & FB friends if anyone nearby had a metal detector to see if we could find it that way & a local friend volunteered to come with his detector to try to help & we arranged to meet this morning.
> 
> 
> Las night, my friend & his wife finally found their box of jewellery but in doing so, his wife managed to lose her wedding ring.
> ...


Nice one TM. €28M on Friday would repair a whole lot of roof and fix that car! Go on. Buy a ticket. You know you should!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

If you decide not to do the lottery then please tell me which numbers you would have chosen !!!!!

Rob


----------

